# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نوشتن و خواندن متن فارسی در mysql توسط php

## narsic

با سلام
متاسفانه من با خواندن و نوشتن متن فارسی در mysql به مشکل برخوردم متنها در mysql به صورت ؟؟؟؟؟ و در زمان بازیابی هم به همین شکل هستن ؟؟؟؟؟؟.
لطفا کمک کنید اگه میشه یه کد php که کار نوشتن و خواندن به صورت فارسی رو انجام بده برام بزارید نوع فیلدهارو نیز نمیدونم که باید برروی چه حالتی بزارم در mysql .
ممنون میشم توضیح بدین

----------


## yasercomeng

سلام دوست عزيز اين مقاله كمكت مي كنه:
مهم اينه كه query اي رو كه تو اين مقاله است با charset=utf8 هر بار بعد از اتصال به پايگاه اجرا كني.روي كلمه ي هر بار تاكيد مي كنم چون خودم يه بار اين اشتباه رو كرده بودم و يه بار بيشتر دستورو اجرا نكرده بودم.موفق باشيد.

----------


## narsic

با سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز
امیدوارم مشکلم حل بشه

----------


## euruse

با سلام
تمامي اطلاعات من در پايگاه داده mysql به صورت فارسي و درست نمايش داده مي شوند و يونيكيد آن نيز utf8_persian_ci مي باشد. و من حتي در فايل my.ini هم default-character-set=utf8 را تنظيم كرده ام. با اين وجود هنوز هم اين مشكل كه اطلاعات را به صورت ؟؟؟نمايش مي دهد وجود دارد.

چرا؟

----------


## payamsalami

اگر از توابعی مثل strtolower برای فیلد مورد نظرت استفاده کردی اون رو پاک کن چون با فارسی مشکل داره و متن فارسی رو به ؟؟؟؟ تبدیل می کنه

----------


## metal gear solid 4

آقا من هیچی از مطالب بالا نفهمیدم.

میشه کمک کنید
میخوایم یک نام رو به فارسی توی دیتابیس ذخیره کنیم.
فرض کنید که اسم تکست فارسی هم FarsiTxt باشه. که از یک صفحه ی دیگه به این صفحه ارسال شده...
چطوری باید با مای اسکیول ذخیرش کرد؟ این دستور پایین چی کم داره ؟

 $Query="INSERT INTO TABLE (FarsiName) VALUES ('$_POST[FarsiTxt]')";
mysql_db_query($databasename,$Query,$connection);

----------


## h0111in

"نوشتن و خواندن متن فارسی در mysql توسط php
با سلام
متاسفانه من با خواندن و نوشتن متن فارسی در mysql به مشکل برخوردم متنها در mysql به صورت ؟؟؟؟؟ و در زمان بازیابی هم به همین شکل هستن ؟؟؟؟؟؟.
لطفا کمک کنید اگه میشه یه کد php که کار نوشتن و خواندن به صورت فارسی رو انجام بده برام بزارید نوع فیلدهارو نیز نمیدونم که باید برروی چه حالتی بزارم در mysql .
ممنون میشم توضیح بدین		"


سلام
شما دقیقا در خط بعد از  هر دستور mysql_pconnect(دستور ایجاد connection) این دستور رو وارد کن :
mysql_query ('SET NAMES UTF8');


به امید فردایی که می سازیم...

----------

